

Please Let This Apple Rumor Be True: An iOS Smartwatch That Talks to Your iPhone - tdgrnwld
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/please-let-this-apple-rumor-be-true-a-smart-watch-that-talks-to-your-iphone.php

======
callmeed
Honest question: do people _really_ wear digital, "smart" watches?

When I see people wearing a watch, it's usually:

\- as a woman's fashion accessory

\- as an expensive/dressy/show off piece (Breitling, Panerai, etc.)

\- as a retro/hipster/ironic piece (old timex or swatch)

Do people really use/need "smart" watches?

~~~
alwaysinshade
I don't think the majority of people need or even want smart watches [1].
However an iterative update to the Nano to include Bluetooth 4 connectivity
would allow it to be used as a portal to say, the entire music collection
sitting on the device in your pocket/handbag, email notifications, weather
forecast, Airplay remote etc. So a seemingly pointless ~1gb device becomes a
whole lot more desirable through a relatively cheap and simple hardware
update.

[1] Just another bit of kit that you have to take off/put on each day and
doesn't add a whole lot more value than carrying a phone in your pocket.
Separate devices are an antithesis to the smartphone - the Swiss Army Knife of
the digital world.

